# Visiting Cyprus - Lefka



## Andrewk (May 23, 2012)

Hi all,

I have been looking interestedly at people's experiences of living in Cyprus. My family is originally from Lefka but we are long disconnected.

It would be wonderful if anyone could give me some advice or information about traveling to Cyprus with a young family, and where we might best base our selves for a long visit and stay.

Time of year that is best to go there, info about Lefke?

Would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lefka is in the illegally occupied North of the island and most users of this forum are in the South so you may find that you do not get any answers about Lefka.

However if you have any questions pertaining to the South of the island we will do our best to answer you.


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Protaras or paphos is a great place to base yourself and as long as you have a rental car you can get anywhere, Cyprus is not that big especially compared to what you are used to. 
You can rent a holiday apartment with a pool near the beach and you are set. Protaras is very family friendly just don't do full board anywhere. Breakfast is great but for lunch and dinner there are better/cheaper options!

Lefka doesn't have any Greek Cypriots living there now and the last thing you'd want to do is support the occupying force. You can easily go visit for the day!

And no I don't want this to turn political or ugly, jmho and I'm not forcing it on anyone. I do appreciate that the vast majority on this forum respect the Greek Cypriots feelings on this very sensitive subject!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Andrew is your family Greek Cypriot origin? If so you would certainly not be comfortable in the North apart from maybe a quick visit to see where your family came from.
Any greek Cypriots that didnt go to Australia, Canada, South Africa, The Uk etc at the time of the split, migrated to the South of Island while the Turkisg Cypriots all went to the North.
The North is now full off illegal Turks as well a Turkish Cypriots.
Of course if your family are Turkish Cypriot origin then North is where you want to be


----------



## Andrewk (May 23, 2012)

Veronica said:


> Andrew is your family Greek Cypriot origin? If so you would certainly not be comfortable in the North apart from maybe a quick visit to see where your family came from.
> Any greek Cypriots that didnt go to Australia, Canada, South Africa, The Uk etc at the time of the split, migrated to the South of Island while the Turkisg Cypriots all went to the North.
> The North is now full off illegal Turks as well a Turkish Cypriots.
> Of course if your family are Turkish Cypriot origin then North is where you want to be


Thanks for the replies. My family is of Turkish Cypriot origins, though left in the 1950's due to all the violence.

Although I have very little connection to Turkish culture, do you think I would be treated differently in Southern Cyprus? From the forum it seems like there is clearly strong beliefs and division amongst the population.


----------



## Andrewk (May 23, 2012)

cds usa said:


> Protaras or paphos is a great place to base yourself and as long as you have a rental car you can get anywhere, Cyprus is not that big especially compared to what you are used to.
> You can rent a holiday apartment with a pool near the beach and you are set. Protaras is very family friendly just don't do full board anywhere. Breakfast is great but for lunch and dinner there are better/cheaper options!
> 
> Lefka doesn't have any Greek Cypriots living there now and the last thing you'd want to do is support the occupying force. You can easily go visit for the day!
> ...


What would be the best way to go about getting a good quality rental property? Is May a good time to visit?


----------



## cds usa (Jan 4, 2011)

Andrewk said:


> What would be the best way to go about getting a good quality rental property? Is May a good time to visit?


It depends how warm you like it. I have a 4 and 6 year old and May is too cold for them for the beach, we shoot for mid June. Of course then it's too hot to do anything else!
We've followed tripadvisor.com reviews with good results, in regards to finding a place.


----------



## LcM (Jun 20, 2012)

Andrewk said:


> Thanks for the replies. My family is of Turkish Cypriot origins, though left in the 1950's due to all the violence.
> 
> Although I have very little connection to Turkish culture, do you think I would be treated differently in Southern Cyprus? From the forum it seems like there is clearly strong beliefs and division amongst the population.


That's a very PC way to put it.

Cyprus has the problems of all small societies, people have too much spare time on their hands so they start meddling with other people's lives.

There are the more tolerant and pro-progress liberals around (I think you find them in Nicosia more) but generally, there is a very strong in group association to the "Greek Cypriot".

That being said, if you speak fluent English you'll be labeled under "English Cypriot" and won't get much attention for it.

As for where to move etc. I'm sorry I can't help, I can't speak from a family perspective.


----------

